# Engagement ring



## Doublebase (Dec 24, 2006)

Ok, I'm starting to do some research on rings.  I plan on proposing within the next 6 months.  I was trolling around the net checking things out.  I have been buying a bunch of fitness equipment off craigslist lately and I thought, well lets see what kind of jewelry they have here.  Sure enough they have pages upon pages of engagement rings.  You can get huge stones for a 1/4 of the price.  My question is, do you think it is wrong or not right to buy a second hand ring?  Would you women here be ok if your man bought a ring off someone instead of going to a jewelry store and buying one?  If I did buy one off craigslist I would meet the person at an appraiser and do the transaction there.  IMO a stone is a stone.  It was in the ground, who gives a shit where you bought it from.  I can save a hell of a lot of money this way.  Opinions please.  Thanks.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 24, 2006)

I checked with my parents and my Mom says she personally wouldn't care where the man bought it from.  I'm going to call her Mom and see what she thinks.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 24, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> My question is, do you think it is wrong or not right to buy a second hand ring?



wrong, that is tacky.


----------



## squanto (Dec 24, 2006)

dont call her mom dude wtf


----------



## Witmaster (Dec 24, 2006)

Prince said:


> wrong, that is tacky.


Exactly..... However..... if they don't know....... then no harm no foul. 

And don't call her mom.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 24, 2006)

squanto said:


> dont call her mom dude wtf



?  What do you mean.  Her Mom has already looked with me.  wtf?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 24, 2006)

buy a polar bear diamond in canada.

Online Action Center
Put a Stop to Blood Diamonds

Blood diamonds have fueled wars across Africa, *leading to the deaths of more than 4 million people and displacing many millions more. But blood diamonds are not just a problem of the past. A recent United Nations report highlighted that $23 million in conflict diamonds from the Ivory Coast are being smuggled into diamond markets around the world, and diamonds continue to cause instability and violence in the Democratic Republic of Congo.* Government controls in the United States and in other countries are not strong enough or enforced effectively to stop rebel groups from exploiting diamonds to fuel conflict. Also, the diamond industry has not taken sufficient steps to combat the trade in blood diamonds. Amnesty International and Global Witness urge you to call for the United States government to better enforce its diamond law and for all sectors of the diamond industry to develop a credible, independently-verified tracking system to make sure that conflict diamonds don't enter diamond markets. Print this action: PDF | Read more »




Only 27% of shops were able assure us that they had a policy on conflict diamonds.

30% of the shops that said they had a policy were unable to produce a hard copy of or explain it.

Only 13% of shops provided warranties to their customers as a standard practice.

37% of the shops we visited claimed to be aware of the conflict diamonds issue. But 54% of them reported an inaccurate definition of the crisis.

Only 28% of the shops were aware of the Kimberley Process.

29% of those who were aware of the Kimberley Process had only a minimal or limited understanding of it.

When asked whether consumers inquired about conflict diamonds, 83% of respondents answered rarely or never.

110 shops refused outright to take the survey.



i'd rather have a small clean diamond than a big bloody one. n i would never marry a girl that would close her heart to this issue because she wanted a big sparkley for her finger. reality is harsh n i'm sorry to bring this up but if there are kids in your future too everything we do to form the world they will inherit n the messes they will inherit matters.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 24, 2006)

Prince said:


> wrong, that is tacky.



n all else aside i agree with this. if you do get a secondhand stone at least have it reset for her personally in one of the settings she admired.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 24, 2006)

Find a jewelry wholesaler and they can get you good deals on quality stuff as well.  I don't think I'd trust stuff off of craigslist - Ebay would be a different story as long as it was a certified vendor with lots of sales. 

Who cares where you get it from as long as it has the right papers - if you can save a couple of thousand then good on you.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 24, 2006)

ponyboy said:


> Find a jewelry wholesaler and they can get you good deals on quality stuff as well.  I don't think I'd trust stuff off of craigslist - Ebay would be a different story as long as it was a certified vendor with lots of sales.
> 
> Who cares where you get it from as long as it has the right papers - if you can save a couple of thousand then good on you.



I would meet the person at an appraiser and have it appraised on the spot before I would purchase it.  How do I go about finding a jewelry wholesaler?


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 24, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> n all else aside i agree with this. if you do get a secondhand stone at least have it reset for her personally in one of the settings she admired.



I def would.  I just want the stone.


----------



## NeilPearson (Dec 24, 2006)

Get a semi-precious stone and say you just wanted to be original and not do the whole diamond thing.

Or better yet.... don't get married.  If you are worried about the price of a diamond, well that is cheapest part of getting married in the long run.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 24, 2006)

NeilPearson said:


> Get a semi-precious stone and say you just wanted to be original and not do the whole diamond thing.
> 
> Or better yet.... don't get married.  If you are worried about the price of a diamond, well that is cheapest part of getting married in the long run.



I'm not worried about the price.  I just like to be frugal.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 24, 2006)

More for your money sounds fine to me, just get it polished up nicely which I know you are going to do anyway.

When everything has to be new for every pretty boy and girl we throw everything else away and thats nasty. This is like a rich bitch complaining that her daddy only bought her a 3 series. How old are fucking diamonds? Fucking old, its been 'used' already! 

Go for it.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 24, 2006)

The reason it is tacky, and she will think so as well, is because it looks like (to her) that you were looking for a bargain, that is how most females view it. She was not good enough for a brand new ring, she has to get a used ring, one that was meant for another female. 

As a male I see no problem either, but most females would have a serious problem knowing you bought her a "used" ring, trust me. And she will find out somewhere down the road and it will most likely be an issue, even if she tells you it is not.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 24, 2006)

It seemed to me he clarified that he was looking for a diamond, to be set in a ring of her choosing.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 24, 2006)

I was just going off his question: _
My question is, do you think it is wrong or not right to buy a second hand ring? 



_


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 24, 2006)

Mudge said:


> It seemed to me he clarified that he was looking for a diamond, to be set in a ring of her choosing.



Yes.  I just want the stone.  I will get the setting she wants.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 24, 2006)

How many women, when presented with an engagement ring, ask : "so...where did you get it?".  If you have proper documentation with the appraised value who cares if you bought it off the back of a truck?  What she doesn't know won't hurt her.  Frankly - if she asked - and got disappointed I'd think I made the wrong choice in the woman I gave it to.  

If I ever choose to get engaged I have already been promised my great grandmothers ring - second hand of course.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 24, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> Yes.  I just want the stone.  I will get the setting she wants.



ok, that is fine I guess, but that is not what your original question was, you specifically said "ring".


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 24, 2006)

ponyboy said:


> How many women, when presented with an engagement ring, ask : "so...where did you get it?".  If you have proper documentation with the appraised value who cares if you bought it off the back of a truck?  What she doesn't know won't hurt her.  *Frankly - if she asked - and got disappointed I'd think I made the wrong choice in the woman I gave it to.  *
> If I ever choose to get engaged I have already been promised my great grandmothers ring - second hand of course.



Exactly, ditch the bitch.


So Double...youve asked her already?  I mean, youd have to have a ring when you propose right?  Well I guess you dont have to.

Whether youve done it or not, is/was your proposal a creative unique cute faggy way?   Howd you do it?  (or will)


----------



## lioness (Dec 24, 2006)

If you have 6 months...ask her sometime.  Get her honest thoughts. Ask her about style, size, previously owned stone...etc. 

Communication.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 24, 2006)

Get into a relationship like mine where my girlfriend andI don't believe in legal marriage we just believe in the bond that we share mutually we pool our resources as if married and in fact she buys all of her own jewelery because she doesn't want to burden me with the stress of finding her stuff, but if we are in a jewelery store together I know exactly what she's into and find things for her and let her decide if it's something she'd lke to invest in, just as I buy most anything I want unless it's something with a lion on it then she knows I'd like it I'm too easy that way....


----------



## goandykid (Dec 24, 2006)

Congrats man.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 25, 2006)

Just name a star after her at the star registry.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 25, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> Just name a star after her at the star registry.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 25, 2006)

goandykid said:


> Congrats man.



for what?


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 25, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Exactly, ditch the bitch.
> 
> 
> So Double...youve asked her already?  I mean, youd have to have a ring when you propose right?  Well I guess you dont have to.
> ...



No I havent' asked yet.  She has been wanting to though for the past couple years.  I just wanted to get established first.  I really don't know how I am going  to propose.  I was thinking when we go away on vacation in the summer.  I want to go on a skiing trip to Colorado somewhere and maybe do it there.  Any ideas?  Funny, stupid ones included.  My gf is not a materialistic bitch.  I was just trying to get a feel for what you guys thought.  If I got her a 300$ ring she would love it.  I just want to get her a big fat diamond.  I was thinking a carat and half or 2 carats.  She is a small girl.  5' 2" about 110lbs.  The jeweler said she shouldnt' go bigger then 2 carats.  He thought a carat and half looked good.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 25, 2006)

A friend of mine did a pretty unique proposal...he took his girl to Cancun and they did a "swim with the dolphins" tour, and while they were both interacting with their dolphins he asked the trainer if he could have his dolphin bring the ring (in a box with a note that said "will you marry me"), to her. So, his dolphin swam over to her and gave her the box with his mouth! 

I thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Dec 25, 2006)

If she thinks that it's to tacky for you to save a few bucks, then the hell with her. An engagment ring is a special gift, but it should not have to put you in debt. Any caring women would agree. Mudge couldn't have stated it any better.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 25, 2006)

depends on the type of woman...some are just more high maintenance than others.


----------



## goandykid (Dec 25, 2006)

Prince said:


> for what?



For becoming engaged or about to become engaged. I didn't know.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 27, 2006)

Prince said:


> A friend of mine did a pretty unique proposal...he took his girl to Cancun and they did a "swim with the dolphins" tour, and while they were both interacting with their dolphins he asked the trainer if he could have his dolphin bring the ring (in a box with a note that said "will you marry me"), to her. So, his dolphin swam over to her and gave her the box with his mouth!
> 
> I thought it was pretty cool.



that's very cool. not many couples i know have great engagement stories, that one will get told for many generations maybe.


----------



## xxst3r0idzxx (Dec 27, 2006)

marriage is evil, one vagina for the rest of your life, good luck lol


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 1, 2007)

late in the game, but i will chime in as a woman -- and i know this is a very non-traditional view, and maybe even downright "odd", but here goes:

I don't think it is tacky for the guy to try to get a good deal. Jewelry, and especially engagement rings and anniversary rings and all those types of rings are obscenely overrated and women in general (or rather, society i guess) put a tremendous amount of pressure on a guy to spend his life savings on the "perfect" ring or else he doesn't really love his woman.

In the big picture, the ring is just a trinket, in my opinion, and completely unnecessary for a successful and loving MARRIAGE and life together. For a guy to be expected to end up bankrupt to show how much he loves his woman is absurd. I would rather see my fiancee-to-be showing financial responsibility and planning for the future, for a family and our life together, than spending a ton of money on something so insignificant.

Just my cheap 2 cents...


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jan 1, 2007)

GoalGetter said:


> late in the game, but i will chime in as a woman -- and i know this is a very non-traditional view, and maybe even downright "odd", but here goes:
> 
> I don't think it is tacky for the guy to try to get a good deal. Jewelry, and especially engagement rings and anniversary rings and all those types of rings are obscenely overrated and women in general (or rather, society i guess) put a tremendous amount of pressure on a guy to spend his life savings on the "perfect" ring or else he doesn't really love his woman.
> 
> ...



Glad to hear that from a woman


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 1, 2007)

xxst3r0idzxx said:


> marriage is evil, one vagina for the rest of your life, good luck lol



I agree with st3roid, his _own _pussy is all he needs.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 1, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> Hey Foreman, hows the nursing degree going?



you know what they say about male nurses.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 2, 2007)

GoalGetter said:


> late in the game, but i will chime in as a woman -- and i know this is a very non-traditional view, and maybe even downright "odd", but here goes:
> 
> I don't think it is tacky for the guy to try to get a good deal. Jewelry, and especially engagement rings and anniversary rings and all those types of rings are obscenely overrated and women in general (or rather, society i guess) put a tremendous amount of pressure on a guy to spend his life savings on the "perfect" ring or else he doesn't really love his woman.
> 
> ...



Not many like you GG. P is very lucky!


----------



## themamasan (Jan 2, 2007)

Get a diamond from a reputable jeweler and make sure it is certified by EGL or GIA (especially if you are wanting a quality diamond).  A jeweler or private seller can "fudge" the quality of a stone and sell it to you for much more than it is worth (the untrained eye can't tell the difference between several color and clarity levels).  With a certification, they can't do that.  Keep in mind there is a HUGE difference in price between quality levels in diamonds.  A one-carat diamond may have price ranges in the several thousands.

Also, ask if the jeweler would ever give you what you paid for it if you ever wanted to trade up to a nicer stone in the future.

You may pay a little more for something nice with certification, but you will know for sure what you are getting.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 2, 2007)

If I decide to get married I'm going to ask my girlfriend for a cock ring since I don't wear jewelry...I just wonder if it's ok if she puts it on me during the ceremony????


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 2, 2007)

With her lips?


----------



## maniclion (Jan 2, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> With her lips?


No doubt, and I'll have a Vivid Video camerman catch the whole thing since they know all the nuances that go into filming stuff like that....


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 2, 2007)

Dropping that much coin on a diamond, I would not buy it from some stranger in the internet.  I'd trust a reputable dealer first.  I bought my wife's engagement ring in the Diamond District in NYC and it cost maybe half of what I would have paid in a local jewely store.  I doubt a private seller would offer the insurance and return policy that a dealer would and any good dealer will have all of their quality diamonds certified (mine is GIA certified).

I bought the stone and band separate.  1.01 carat diamond.  Platimum band with 14 seven point diamonds on the band.


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 2, 2007)

*cough*











I think in the end it's more practical to get something that is 'low profile', because if it's a big honking ring, and it sits high, it's going to get snagged on everything, and the band that holds the setting is going to be exposed to a lot of scratching, etc.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 2, 2007)

brazeneye said:


> *cough*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good point I'll make sure my girlfriend knows I'm sure she doesn't want her pubes getting yanked out or her nose snagged, and is that actual size?  Cause I might need one a bit smaller :sic:


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 2, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Good point I'll make sure my girlfriend knows I'm sure she doesn't want her pubes getting yanked out or her nose snagged, and is that actual size?  Cause I might need one a bit smaller :sic:



Heck no, that isn't actual size.

I am not sure how much engagement rings go by these days, but I think that's pretty inexpensive for a Tiffany's ring.. just under $1400


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 3, 2007)

brazeneye said:


> Heck no, that isn't actual size.
> 
> I am not sure how much engagement rings go by these days, but I think that's pretty inexpensive for a Tiffany's ring.. just under $1400



I will probably spend around 6K.


----------



## fufu (Jan 3, 2007)




----------



## Jodi (Jan 3, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> I will probably spend around 6K.


Are you on crack?    That's insane!  You can get a *NICE *ring that won't break you for less than 2K.  Unless she is a gold digger she will be happy with whatever you get her.  The whole meaning of engagement and marriage should mean much more than a stupid ring.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 3, 2007)

I dunno I dropped 4k on my wifes engagement ring    It wasn't her choice it was mine.  As long as it is not setting you ridiculously in the hole, do what you feel comfortable with.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 3, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Are you on crack?    That's insane!  You can get a *NICE *ring that won't break you for less than 2K.  Unless she is a gold digger she will be happy with whatever you get her.  The whole meaning of engagement and marriage should mean much more than a stupid ring.



2K.  Yeah right.  I would like to see that.  She can't be a gold digger.  I don't make that much money.  Show me a 1.5 - 2 carat ring with a platinum band for 2K.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 3, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I dunno I dropped 4k on my wifes engagement ring    It wasn't her choice it was mine.  As long as it is not setting you ridiculously in the hole, do what you feel comfortable with.



you dropped 4k on her ring and only gave me a 25 cent ring from a bubble gum machine!  you fucking vampire.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 3, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Are you on crack?    That's insane!  You can get a *NICE *ring that won't break you for less than 2K.  Unless she is a gold digger she will be happy with whatever you get her.  The whole meaning of engagement and marriage should mean much more than a stupid ring.



No I don't do drugs.  Insane???  It is pretty normal from what I heard.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 3, 2007)

P-funk said:


> you dropped 4k on her ring and only gave me a 25 cent ring from a bubble gum machine! you fucking vampire.


I know I should have given you the ring,  you were the only one would let me go ATM


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 3, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> No I don't do drugs.  Insane???  It is pretty normal from what I heard.


  I wouldn't say it is normal.  6K isn't normal.
Do what you can afford, remember you just bought a house. and have to account for bills, and any other things you plan on doing.  Don't set yourself up to be stuck at home and not being able to enjoy yourself cause you have too much debt to worry about.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 3, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> 2K.  Yeah right.  I would like to see that.  She can't be a gold digger.  I don't make that much money.  Show me a 1.5 - 2 carat ring with a platinum band for 2K.


That's your problem.  You want a 2 carat ring.  THAT'S INSANE!  No women needs that size rock on her finger.  It looks gaudy and very tacky IMO.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 3, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I wouldn't say it is normal.  6K isn't normal.
> Do what you can afford, remember you just bought a house. and have to account for bills, and any other things you plan on doing.  Don't set yourself up to be stuck at home and not being able to enjoy yourself cause you have too much debt to worry about.



I know you said this is a jeweler's marketing scheme but if you follow the 2 month gross salary standard then it applies.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 3, 2007)

Jodi said:


> That's your problem.  You want a 2 carat ring.  THAT'S INSANE!  No women needs that size rock on her finger.  It looks gaudy and very tacky IMO.



Ok a 1.5.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 3, 2007)

Here is a ring that is gorgeous and probably my favorite if I had to choose.  Its only 2400.00 and it's a Shane Co ring.  Then again, I wouldn't want a big rock on my finger because they look tacky.

http://www.shaneco.com/catalog/my_s...2&PageLevelID=87&fromPage=&size=6&BID=1101648


----------



## DOMS (Jan 3, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Here is a ring that is gorgeous and probably my favorite if I had to choose.  Its only 2400.00 and it's a Shane Co ring.  Then again, I wouldn't want a big rock on my finger because they look tacky.
> 
> http://www.shaneco.com/catalog/my_s...2&PageLevelID=87&fromPage=&size=6&BID=1101648



I also have to guess that, since you're an active person, a large ring would tend to get in the way.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 3, 2007)

Who cares about a platinum band and shit 2 karats, she is going to have carpel tunnel syndrome carrying that thing around.

Again do what you can afford, your fiance to be shouldn't be upset, no matter what you bring her.  She should be happy to know that you are making a life long commitment to her.  Screw the two month salary BS.  Buy something that is nice (reasonable) and something that won't break your bank.  Do really want to be sitting there thinking, man I could be on an all inclusive vacation but that ring broke the bank.


----------



## Fireplug (Jan 3, 2007)

You have to remember that men and women do not think alike.  Men do not care who had what before them.  If men can get a good deal on something then that is what counts.  Women want things new and that other women have not already had.  

If a guy was married before and kept his ex-wife's wedding ring for his next wife.  Is there any women out there who would wear a ring that was once worn by a guys X?  What if he was widowed?

If you do buy a second hand ring.  Do not tell her where you got it or how much you paid.  Keep that to yourself.  Just my .02 worth.  Good luck.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 3, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I also have to guess that, since you're an active person, a large ring would tend to get in the way.


Yes, this is true but I still think large rings look tacky.  I have several rings I wear, rubies, emeralds and sapphires and they are all small by choice.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 3, 2007)

Fireplug said:


> You have to remember that men and women do not think alike.  Men do not care who had what before them.  If men can get a good deal on something then that is what counts.  Women want things new and that other women have not already had.
> 
> If a guy was married before and kept his ex-wife's wedding ring for his next wife.  Is there any women out there who would wear a ring that was once worn by a guys X?  What if he was widowed?
> 
> If you do buy a second hand ring.  Do not tell her where you got it or how much you paid.  Keep that to yourself.  Just my .02 worth.  Good luck.


This is true.  I wouldn't want to wear a ring that was originally meant for another women.  That's not coming from the heart.  When you give a man or a woman a gift, no matter what it is, it should come from the heart....


----------



## P-funk (Jan 3, 2007)

Just buy the ring and if she asks what you paid for it, add another $2000-3000 dollars to the amount and tell her that.  If she asks to see a receipt and doesn't believe you, kick her out of your house and never talk to her again, because the rest of your life will be a living hell.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 3, 2007)

I payed 5k for a 1 c diamond in 88. Too much IMO.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 3, 2007)

Good info. Thanks for the input.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 3, 2007)

If you spend a couple of grand on a ring, the jeweller should give a valuation certificate for insurance, it will show a value of at least double the price


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 3, 2007)

Well I decided what I'm going to do.
http://personals.netscape.com/story...on-dollar-super-bowl-ad-for-marriage-proposal


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> Well I decided what I'm going to do.
> http://personals.netscape.com/story...on-dollar-super-bowl-ad-for-marriage-proposal



Good job J.P.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 3, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> Well I decided what I'm going to do.
> http://personals.netscape.com/story...on-dollar-super-bowl-ad-for-marriage-proposal



Is that really you?


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 3, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> Is that really you?



Yes.  Wish me luck.  I hope she says yes.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> Yes.  Wish me luck.  I hope she says yes.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 3, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> Is that really you?



Did you miss "million dollar ad"??


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 3, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> Yes.  Wish me luck.  I hope she says yes.



Since you're from Philly, it would be a lot cooler if the Eagles are playing in the Super Bowl and they win it ... along with your wife saying yes ..

That would be the best day of your life


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 3, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> Since you're from Philly, it would be a lot cooler if the Eagles are playing in the Super Bowl and they win it ... along with your wife saying yes ..
> 
> That would be the best day of your life



Mine too.   

GO EAGLES!!!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 3, 2007)

> Of course, as with any fashionable internet star, there's the question of whether J.P. is real or just another Lonelygirl15 -- a faux average Joe. Mr. Morin has met J.P. and claims he's real -- and, more importantly, marketable


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 3, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


>


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 3, 2007)

P-funk said:


> you dropped 4k on her ring and only gave me a 25 cent ring from a bubble gum machine!  you fucking vampire.



You got the anal sex, though.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 3, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> Since you're from Philly, it would be a lot cooler if the Eagles are playing in the Super Bowl and they win it ... along with your wife saying yes ..
> 
> That would be the best *dream* of your life



Fixed...


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 3, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> You got the anal sex, though.



Hey don't forget the most important part he got perform fellatio after the fact.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jan 3, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> Since you're from Philly, it would be a lot cooler if the Eagles are playing in the Super Bowl and they win it ... along with your wife saying yes ..
> 
> That would be the best day of your life



That would be even better if the eagles were playing at home. But they are retarded for building that expensive stadium and not making a dome so they could have hosted a super bowl.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 3, 2007)

What if some cmpany like Depends or Valtrex picks him up, how's he gonna work a commercial around that, "Baby I want to spend time with you, I'm talking a long time....all the way up to the day we''re both wearing our Depends Adult Diapers." "Baby even though you have herpes, I still want to marry you...we'll just have to get a prescription for Valtrex for myself now...we'll pick it up on our way to our honeymoon suite."


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jan 3, 2007)

maniclion said:


> What if some cmpany like Depends or Valtrex picks him up, how's he gonna work a commercial around that, "Baby I want to spend time with you, I'm talking a long time....all the way up to the day we''re both wearing our Depends Adult Diapers." "Baby even though you have herpes, I still want to marry you...we'll just have to get a prescription for Valtrex for myself now...we'll pick it up on our way to our honeymoon suite."



Thats a great idea...lmao


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 3, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I also have to guess that, since you're an active person, a large ring would tend to get in the way.



That's why I want that Tiffany's ring


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 3, 2007)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> That would be even better if the eagles were playing at home. But they are retarded for building that expensive stadium and not making a dome so they could have hosted a super bowl.



So every city is retarded if they don't have a dome?  The outside stadiums look awesome.  You obviously have never driven past it on I-95.  What city are you from?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 3, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> You got the anal sex, though.



true.  good point.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 3, 2007)

P-funk said:


> true.  good point.




Damn good anal sex as well.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 3, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> So every city is retarded if they don't have a dome?  The outside stadiums look awesome.  You obviously have never driven past it on I-95.  What city are you from?



I fucking hate domes with a passion,  I wish they were all torn down.  I want outdoor games on grass fields.  Rain snow or sleet, that is the way any game should be.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 3, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I fucking hate domes with a passion,  I wish they were all torn down.  I want outdoor games on grass fields.  Rain snow or sleet, that is the way any game should be.


Plus turf burn is a bitch.....


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jan 4, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> So every city is retarded if they don't have a dome?  The outside stadiums look awesome.  You obviously have never driven past it on I-95.  What city are you from?



I live in NJ so I pass through all of the time. The stadium does look nice from the outside, and even better on the inside. It just pissed me off about all of the talk about building a stadium with a dome for like 2 years and they just blew it off. Eagles are my team no doubt about it.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 4, 2007)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> I live in NJ so I pass through all of the time. The stadium does look nice from the outside, and even better on the inside. It just pissed me off about all of the talk about building a stadium with a dome for like 2 years and they just blew it off. Eagles are my team no doubt about it.



The fans in Philly are all purists, there was no way you could take natures elements away from em. That would be like moving the Packers to Honolulu.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 4, 2007)

FatCatMC said:


> The fans in Philly are all purists, there was no way you could take natures elements away from em. That would be like moving the Packers to Honolulu.



Good point.  A dome just wanted look right in Philly.  We are just getting used to the linc.  I think the vet was the best to watch Football games.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jan 4, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> Good point.  A dome just wanted look right in Philly.  We are just getting used to the linc.  I think the vet was the best to watch Football games.



I loved the vet for the phillies.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Feb 15, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> Well I decided what I'm going to do.
> http://personals.netscape.com/story...on-dollar-super-bowl-ad-for-marriage-proposal



So, uh .. what happened?


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 1, 2007)

Well, my gf brought up the idea of getting a cubic zirconia.  We went looking today and I think that is what we are going with.  The ring she wants with the cubic is 2500$.  The ring is platinum with a 6 little diamonds in it.  A lot better then the 7K one I looked at that had a 1 carat real diamond in it.  And now we are going to watch Blood Diamond.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 1, 2007)

Damn good movie ... hope you downloaded it.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 1, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> Well, my gf brought up the idea of getting a cubic zirconia. We went looking today and I think that is what we are going with. The ring she wants with the cubic is 2500$. The ring is platinum with a 6 little diamonds in it. A lot better then the 7K one I looked at that had a 1 carat real diamond in it. And now we are going to watch Blood Diamond.


 
Isn't CZ like worthless though?


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 1, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Isn't CZ like worthless though?



Yes.  The stone itself is cheap as shit.  Less then 100$.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 1, 2007)

That's cool though. Whatever makes her happy. Must be a nice ass band.


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 1, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> That's cool though. Whatever makes her happy. Must be a nice ass band.



It is really nice.  If I were to get this band and a 2 carat real diamond, it would cost me close to 20K.  Instead I go with a 2 carat CZ and I get it for 2.5K.  She's happy, I'm happy.  She figures we can get other stuff with the money we are saving.  I told her I would buy her the elliptical machain she has been wanted.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 1, 2007)

How long have you been together? Do you live right in the city? A good buddy of mine goes to school at Drexel. I used to come out there all the time and have a blast.


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 1, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> How long have you been together? Do you live right in the city? A good buddy of mine goes to school at Drexel. I used to come out there all the time and have a blast.



A little over 5 years.  I used to live in the city.  Remember I bought a house.  Its about an hour North of the city.  I did not like living in the city.  To many people and to much traffic.  Drexel is a great school.  I will be up your way in a couple weeks for the Boston Marathon.  My company broadcasts that event.  I will be on the roof of the Prudential building.  I love Boston.  What a beautiful, clean city.  A lot of hot chicks.  Well I can still look.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 1, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> I will be up your way in a couple weeks for the Boston Marathon. My company broadcasts that event. I will be on the roof of the Prudential building. I love Boston. What a beautiful, clean city. A lot of hot chicks. Well I can still look.


 
That's pretty wild. There's usually a Sox game that day too, so there will be shitloads of people out and about.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 1, 2007)

Why not just get a tin band.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 1, 2007)

or better yet use aluminum foil


----------



## Vieope (Apr 1, 2007)

Jodi said:


> *That's not coming from the heart.*  When you give a man or a woman a gift, no matter what it is, *it should come from the heart....*



_I dont know but I remembered that scene from Indiana Jones when that guy takes the heart of the other guy while he is still alive. Then you still use this avatar saying that you dont have a heart. _


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 1, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Why not just get a tin band.



Because its ugly.  Dumbass


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 1, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> or better yet use aluminum foil


----------



## DOMS (Apr 1, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> Because its ugly.  Dumbass



She's going to leave you anyway.  Why waste the money?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 1, 2007)

I said some negative things early-on in this thread...
I still don't understand the whole marriage-ring-diamond-tradition thing...

But it sounds like she is being practical about this whole ring thing,
and thats at least a positive sign that you haven't scored a hopeless princess,
who will eventually bleed you dry with her demands for attention...

Keep posting


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 1, 2007)

maybe there will come a time down the road where if you are smart about money now you can get her the real deal later. 25th wedding anniversary.


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 2, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> maybe there will come a time down the road where if you are smart about money now you can get her the real deal later. 25th wedding anniversary.



I was thinking that.  I want to eventually replace the CZ with a nice 2 carat diamond.  When I find a good deal on one.


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 2, 2007)

DOMS said:


> She's going to leave you anyway.  Why waste the money?



 How is your marriage going?


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 2, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> How is your marriage going?



That's not very nice.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 2, 2007)

That's a practical idea, she doesn't seem like a gold digging bitch.

It just amazes me how someone can pay so much money for something like a ring.  Not referring to you, $2k is excessively reasonable in this day and age, referring to the whole society thing.  Why would anyone pay $10k for a piece of jewelry is beyond me.

I like how every celebrity goes to Africa and sees the suffering, and comes out with how every one of us needs to send money over there to do our part, meanwhile, chick is wearing $200k in ice.  Supply and demand is a bitch.  Luckily, I demand little that is expensive, good beer and wings are all I need to be happy...And maybe a couple of hoes.


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 2, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> That's a practical idea, she doesn't seem like a gold digging bitch.
> 
> It just amazes me how someone can pay so much money for something like a ring.



I couldn't either.  She said we could use the money on much better things.  Bedroom set, her elliptical.  I agree.  Although I don't want to tell people that I bought her a CZ.  That kinda stinks.  People are gonna see this ring and think I spent 10K.  I'm just gonna have to lie when people ask.  Not that many people really ask how much you spent.  One of my buddies will.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 2, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> That's not very nice.



How's that not nice?  That was a pretty good quip.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 2, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> I couldn't either.  She said we could use the money on much better things.  Bedroom set, her elliptical.  I agree.  Although I don't want to tell people that I bought her a CZ.  That kinda stinks.  People are gonna see this ring and think I spent 10K.  I'm just gonna have to lie when people ask.  Not that many people really ask how much you spent.  One of my buddies will.



Fuck them, just tell them, who cares what they think.  When they get divorced you can laugh at how much they spent.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 2, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> That's a practical idea, she doesn't seem like a gold digging bitch.
> 
> It just amazes me how someone can pay so much money for something like a ring.  Not referring to you, $2k is excessively reasonable in this day and age, referring to the whole society thing.  Why would anyone pay $10k for a piece of jewelry is beyond me.
> 
> I like how every celebrity goes to Africa and sees the suffering, and comes out with how every one of us needs to send money over there to do our part, meanwhile, chick is wearing $200k in ice.  Supply and demand is a bitch.  Luckily, I demand little that is expensive, good beer and wings are all I need to be happy...And maybe a couple of hoes.



I agree 100%. I wouldn't change one thing about myself if I was loaded either, hell I make good enough money now and refuse to upgrade to digital cable.


----------

